# v60 - niche - brew time not adjusting as expected



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

I've not had the best of luck with the larger ratio 3min plus big pour methods of Rao and Hoffman. Recently tried Chad Wangs recipe and right off the bat got some amazing mouth feel.

Article here

*THE RECIPE:*



Heat filtered water to 197 °F


Place an original Hario white paper filter in the v60 and rinse it with 300g water


Grind coffee medium fine (Chad did between 4.5 "5.5 on a Ditting KR804, and I did between 16 "18 on a Baratza Encore)


Place 15g ground coffee in the v60 and shake brewer once to level it


Ensure brewer and filter are room temperature


Start a timer and spiral pour 50g water in 5 seconds


At :30 spiral pour (over whole bloom once) then center pour 70g (to 120g) in 15 seconds


At :52 center pour 60g (to 180g) in 15 seconds


At 1:15 center pour 70g (to 250g total) in 15 seconds


At 1:55-2:10 remove the v60 (depending on the roast)


I use a regular kettle. Boil it. Lift the lid. Rinse papers and start the brew within 30 seconds. Taste notes of the coffee: "Think boozy fruit, big body & very sweet marzipan finish."

First attempt grind was at 38 on the niche. Brew time of around 2.30 irrc and great mouth feel. First walk through I was probably a little slow on completing the timings on steps 7-9 because i was taking care on the centre pours. Lacked sweetness and if anything was a smidge bitter on the after taste. Goal was to add sweetness or if i could just remove the bitterness I'd call it a job done.

Coarser: 42 on the niche. Hoped hitting the mid timings would help with the lowing the total brew time. Oddly took even longer to extract with total in the region of 2:50. Forgettable.

Several hours ago went to 50 and got another mid 2mins brew time. Pour felt better but none of that great mouth feel and forgettable flavours. 12 clicks coarser but no faster on the draw down and a step in the wrong direction on flavours.

Whys the grind not adjusting the brew time as expected and whats the best step to improve where I was on the first attempt? Is it time to get a pouring kettle?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> Is it time to get a pouring kettle?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Yes, it is.

Isn't Chad Wang returning your calls?


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

haha no. The centre pouring is what caught my eye flow rate harder to control spiraling out of a normal kettle. Are the cheapo pouring kettles off amazon up to par or will I regret buying?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

GazRef said:


> haha no. The centre pouring is what caught my eye flow rate harder to control spiraling out of a normal kettle. Are the cheapo pouring kettles off amazon up to par or will I regret buying?


How would an expensive kettle pour any better than a cheaper one?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> haha no. The centre pouring is what caught my eye flow rate harder to control spiraling out of a normal kettle. Are the cheapo pouring kettles off amazon up to par or will I regret buying?


 When you grind very fine (about 500um avg,if the Ditting was calibrated, or 16% @ ~350um), the central pour reduces agitation and helps reign back siltiness in the cup. Even in coarser grind brews, I switch to central pour when there is significant liquid depth above the bed, for the same reason.

Buy a kettle with a lid & an internal element, I'm not sure you can go too far wrong.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

tried again at 38 on the niche this morning and got a 3 min brew. all over the shop.

Would I be right in assuming the biggest cause of agitation is the first pour after bloom? I get the sense once there's a certain liquid depth the pour doesn't cause that much agitation unless you pour from a height whereas post bloom you get that initial mushroom cloud expansion. Wondering if my pour technique at that stage is having a bigger impact on the brew time than the 12 clicks of grind size.

I'll keep an eye out on a pouring kettle this black friday.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> How would an expensive kettle pour any better than a cheaper one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 build quality, capacity, flow rate, temperature control etc..


----------

